# Damit das Leben wieder leuchtet, kauft Uran bei Amazon ...



## Question_mark (23 Januar 2011)

Halllo,

Wenn Ihr wieder etwas strahlendes in Euer tristes Leben bringen wollt, hier müsst Ihr einfach zuschlagen :

http://www.amazon.com/Images-SI-Inc-Uranium-Ore/dp/B000796XXM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1295734464&sr=8-3

Und achtet besonders auf die 272 Rezensionen der Leser. Und übrigens, wer hilft mir dabei, wieder unter dem Schreibtisch hervorzukommen ? Ich bin vor Lachen einfach unter den Tisch gekugelt :s18:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Der Praktikant (24 Januar 2011)

Wenn das die Behörden mit dem Zeugs in Gorleben auch machen würden.....

Weniger Platzbedarf und das Beste: 
Vom Gewinn könnten Abdichtungsarbeiten oder die Suche nach neuen Endlagern finanziert werden.
Da würden die Beamten sogar am Montag Morgen strahlen.
*ROFL*

Falls die Jungs nicht mehr wissen was in den Fässern ist könnten die das ganze als Überraschungspaket verkaufen.

Würde sich bestimmt noch der ein oder andere U-Böötlesbauer aus Alaska finden.


----------



## maxi (25 Januar 2011)

Wie viele Döschen benötige ich denn da um einen kleinen Reaktor im Keller betrieben zu können?

Bekomme ich für den Strom dann so was wie Solarzellenzuschuss ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Januar 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Wie viele Döschen benötige ich denn da um einen kleinen Reaktor im Keller betrieben zu können?
> 
> Bekomme ich für den Strom dann so was wie Solarzellenzuschuss ?



Du kannst Deinen Home-Reaktor sicher parallel zur Photovoltaik
hängen, aber vergiß nicht, nachts etwas  Leistung rauszunehmen, 
sonst fällt es auf.


----------



## Der Praktikant (25 Januar 2011)

Unser Physiklehrer hat uns nur erklärt, wie man eine Atombombe im Haus bauen könnte.

Von der friedlichen Nutzung hab ich keine Ahnung.

Ich glaube, das Beste wäre, einfach mal beim Iranischen Präsidenten anzurufen, der weiß da bestimmt mehr dazu....

Da die Sonne strahlt und radioaktives Material bekanntlich auch, müsste es den Zuschuss geben.


----------



## maxi (25 Januar 2011)

Und wenn es ordentlich Zuschuss gibt strahle ich auch *fg*


----------



## Jan (25 Januar 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Wie viele Döschen benötige ich denn da um einen kleinen Reaktor im Keller betrieben zu können?
> 
> Bekomme ich für den Strom dann so was wie Solarzellenzuschuss ?


 
Zuschuss gibt es ja nur für erneuerbare Enerien.
Das wäre hier ja der Fall. Radioaktives Material ist in Gorleben massenhaft vorhanden, und wird aus den Atomkraftwerken immer wieder erneuert.
Für den Hausgebrauch ist da sicherlich noch genug Energie drin.

Das mit der Photovoltaikanlage macht man anders.
Man nimmt den billigen Atomstrom aus dem Netz, jagt ihn durch einen Gleichrichter, schickt ihn mit dem Strom von der Photovoltaikanlage zusammen in den Wechselrichter und speist ihn teuer ins Netz ein.

Aber Vorsicht. Es sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass unterm Strich die Photovoltaikanlage keinen Wirkungsgrad von 200% hat.
Das könnte etwas unglaubwürdig sein.


----------



## Zefix (27 Januar 2011)

Pff, ich kauf immer den Spannungsabfall, den gibts zum Schrottpreis und tuts für Daheim locker.
Fragt einfach mal euren Energieversorger danach


----------



## argv_user (27 Januar 2011)

*Alles eine Frage der Konzentration*

Ist doch völlig klar, dass die Grenzwerte nicht überschritten werden
dürfen, keinesfalls.
Den Umkehrschluss, nämlich dass wenn man knapp unter dem Grenzwert
bleibt, alles noch im grünen Bereich ist, darauf würde ich nicht wetten.

Allerdings hätte ich als Atomwirtschaftler aus dem Link von QM sofort den
passenden Schluss gezogen: einfach den Müll soweit verdünnen, dass
man unter dem Grenzwert bleibt. Dann stellt sich die Frage nach einem
Endlager nämlich überhaupt nicht! 
Vorallem dann nicht, wenn man den Kram dort 
ablädt, wo das Rohmaterial herkommt. Aber das wäre ja zu einfach.

(Ein humoristischer Ansatz?!)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Januar 2011)

argv_user schrieb:


> ... einfach den Müll soweit verdünnen, dass
> man unter dem Grenzwert bleibt. Dann stellt sich die Frage nach einem
> Endlager nämlich überhaupt nicht!
> 
> (Ein humoristischer Ansatz?!)



Genau so haben es doch die Futtermittelpanscher mit dem 
Dioxin-belasteten Fetten gemacht - nach dem Motto: 
"Gleichmässig über die Bevölkerung verteilen, dann tut es 
keinem richtig weh". 

Der Ansatz ist eher real als humoristisch.


----------



## argv_user (27 Januar 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Genau so haben es doch die Futtermittelpanscher mit dem
> Dioxin-belasteten Fetten gemacht - nach dem Motto:
> "Gleichmässig über die Bevölkerung verteilen, dann tut es
> keinem richtig weh".
> ...



Ja klar, aber dabei handelt es sich um Nahrungsmittel,  bei dem Atomdreck aber eben nicht.
Man könnte jetzt auf den Gedanken kommen, eine Atommüll-Rücknahmepflicht einzuführen.
Das hatte ich eigentlich gemeint.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Januar 2011)

Dioxin als Nahrungsmittel - Mahlzeit


----------



## Der Praktikant (28 Januar 2011)

Was ich amüsant finde:

Die Menschen haben Angst vor der Strahlung aus den "total unsicheren Atomkraftwerken", holen sich aber die Strahlung mit Pflastersteinen in die Hofeinfahrt oder mit einer Granitarbeitsplatte in die Küche.
Achso ich vergas: die Strahlung von Steinen ist ja natürlich.

Die Idee das Ganze wieder zurück zum Ursprung zu bringen finde ich durchaus interessant.
Was spricht dagegen, falls das ganze wieder "abgereichert" wird.


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Januar 2011)

> Ich glaube, das Beste wäre, einfach mal beim Iranischen Präsidenten anzurufen, der weiß da bestimmt mehr dazu....



Ich würde vorsichtshalber für die Zentrifugen keine Siemens Steuerung nehmen.


----------



## maxi (30 Januar 2011)

Naja,

Wir haben doch bald so riesen M400 Flugzeuge.

Da laden wir den ganzen Mist ein und werfen Ihn einfach über ein Kriegsgebiet ab *fg*


----------



## IBFS (30 Januar 2011)

Ich sag nur:


depleted uranium


..aber bitte den oberen Text nicht vor, während und direkt nach 
dem Essen bei google eingeben ... das ist nicht empfehlenswert. 

Die Realität ist schlimmer als jede Vorstellungskraft.  

Frank


----------

